

Scientist 'Dream Team' Agrees Huge Asteroid Killed Dinosaurs - cwan
http://www.aolnews.com/science/article/scientists-reaffirm-asteroid-theory-in-dinosaur-deaths/19383600

======
zackattack
So what's the point of going green

~~~
FluidDjango
Maybe it'd be nice if millions more people world-wide did not endures
existences of starvation, deprivation, etc. during the the X-hundred or
X-thousand years until our species bends over and kisses its legacy good-bye?

~~~
zackattack
haha i totally agree.

------
gcb
aol? ...talking about extinction? ...Joke-o-meter overloading

